# inverter العاكس من 12فولت الى 220 فولت



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أغسطس 2006)

احتاج الى عاكس 1500 واط هل لديكم مخطط لذالك دون خسائر عند ربطها مع البطارية .

لأن العاكس المصنع محليا يفقد 5 امبير بدون تحميل اي مصدر . مما يؤدي الى فقدان الشحن في 

البطارية بسرعة . علما لدي بطارية 1950 امبير نيكل كادميوم .

اشكر جهودكم مقدما .

البغدادي:81:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 أغسطس 2006)

أخي شكري هل تقصد مخطط دائرة كهربية ؟؟؟

قبل فترة قريبة وجدت عندنا في السوق جهاز كونفيرتر 1000 وات وخسائره محدودة جدا فهو انتاج

أجنبي

للعلم في فلسطين يتم انتاج هذا الجهاز محليا وتكلفته بسيطة 110 دولار لكن كفاءته أقل من الأجنبي

لأنه تركيب يدوي

الجهاز الأجنبي سعره 150 دولار


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ م.محمد الكردي .

شكرا للرد السريع .

نعم اقصد مخطط للدائرة الكهربائية مجموعة بوردات الكترونية مع محولة .

ان انتاجنا المحلي يعتمد على كبر المحولات الكهربائية ولذالك تكون الخسائر كبيرة من شحنة البطارية.

ومع الأسف لايوجد لدينا اجهزة مستوردة . 

وبالمناسبة اقتنيت لوحين خلايا شمسية امريكية المنشأ حسب تفضيلك من بين البقية .

ابعادها 120×50 للواحدة تعطي 12 فولت dc وتيار 3 أمبير وربطتهما على التوالي .

وكانت النتيجة قلة الشحن او الشحن غير كافي للبطارية او مجموعة البطاريات العشرة المربوطة 

على التوالي . نيكل كادميوم .

لذا اطلب مساعدتكم ! كم لوح اقتني بعد لأنني احتاج من 3 -4 امبير استهلاك .

البغدادي


----------



## مهند المهداوي (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا لدي فكرة قد تكون غربية قليلا ولكن دعونا نطرحها ونجربها فقد تنجح, فكرتي هي استخدام محرك DC يعمل على البطارية الموجودة اصلا لتغذية العاكس ولكن هذا المحرك مربوط على مولد 220v طبعا بوجود دوائر سيطرة على الطاقة وحسب الطلب ان هذا الطريقة ستوفر لنا موجة جيبية حقيقية والتي نعاني منها في العاكسات بسبب الشكل المشوه الذي تولده والذي يسبب زيادة الحرارة في الاجهزة وهذا معناه تقليل الطاقة المفقودة على شكل حرارة ولكن هل ان استهلاك المحرك سيكون 
:81: اقتصادي ام بالعكس لست ادريييييييي.:69: ​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ مهند الزعيم .

تحية طيبة .

وارحب بك اخ وصديق ان شاء الله دائم لنا جميعأ . وأهلأ وسهلأ بك بيننا .

اتقصد في ردك نربط محرك Dcيعمل على البطارية مع (داينو سيارة) مثلأ ثم بمولد Ac ليعطي

220 فولط او مع العاكس ؟

ارجو التواصل . واشكرك جزيل الشكر والمحبة لتفاعلك مع الموضوع وردك علية . 

وتحياتي للمشرف م.محمد الكردي النابض ولولب قسم قسم الطاقة .

البغدادي


----------



## مهند المهداوي (6 أغسطس 2006)

*العاكس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ المحترم شكري محمد  
اشكرك على الترحيب اما بالنسبة لموضوع العاكس انا اقصد ان نربط محرك الDC على رأس توليد 220v ونتحكم بسرعته بواسطة دائرة تحكم الكترونية لغرض الحصول على جهد ثابت طبعا ان المحرك يتغذى من مركم البطاريات التي يجب ان تكون كافية لتشغيله فترة كافية للتعويض عن انقطاع الكهرباء :81:


----------



## المهندس التقني (6 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بصراحة فكرة الاخ مهند جميلة جدا وانشاء الله شغالة واهم شي بالتوليد نحافظ على سرعة ثابتة
1500 دورة حتى نحصل على تردد 50
بس طبعا المشكلة راح تكون بتوفير محرك 12 فولت وانتظر محصلة تجاربكم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (6 أغسطس 2006)

طيب يا جماعة وضحوا الفكرة بالرسم

أو أعطونا تفاصيلها بشكل أكبر

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهند المهداوي (9 أغسطس 2006)

*العاكس*

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لموضوع العاكس يمكن ان نطور الفكرة بان نستغل الطاقة الشمسية لشحن البطاريات وبهذا يمكننا ان نعتمد على هذه المنظومة كليا في تغذية البيت الاعتيادي و لن نحتاج الى التغذية الوطنية اما بالنسبة للاخ محمد الكردي فسارسل لك مخطط بسيط للمنظومة تراه في الملف المرفق وانتظر منك الرد او اي مقترح لتنفيذ الفكرة. 
والسلام


----------



## ngs_t (18 نوفمبر 2006)

فكرة الاخ مهند المهداوي

اعجبتني

ياليت اثرئها بمزيد من التجارب والنقاش

هل بطريقة زيادة عدد البطاريات وطريقة توصيلها بإمكاننا رفع الفولت بحيث يمكننا تشغيل موتور ذا قدرة عالية للمشاريع الكبيرة.


----------



## صاحب النقب (30 نوفمبر 2006)

هل هذا التوقف عن النقاش يعني الوصول إلى الغاية أم يعني ....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل صاحب النقب .

تحية طيبة .

بما انك نقبت عن الموضوع انا لازلت انتظر الأجابة .

وعسى ان ترشدني عن حل استفاد منه ويستفيد به الأخرون .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## r_s_algafer (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااا على التوضيح


----------



## hte1994 (6 يناير 2007)

*احتمال ضعيف*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخوه الافاضل اعتقد انه لاجدوى من هذا الحل فالطاقه المستهلكه كبيره ويلزم بطاريات ذات سعه كبيره او يتم توصيلها على التوالى لنحصل على فولت عالى .
يمكن استخدام بطاريات ac battery 
او استخدام dc motor ( car alternator )
ويمكن ادارته مثلا عن طريق الرياح 

شكرا لكم 
م. عبد 
:1:


----------



## قاسم الكيم (6 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
احتاج إلى مساعدتكم , لديه فكره في عمل مولد للطاقة الكهربائيه ولو لقدره بسيطة مثل( 5kva)
من محرك ديزل يدور المولده ومن بعد ما احصل على الطاقة الكهربائيه أغذي بها محرك كهربائي 
بدل محرك الديزل وبعد ذالك يتوقف محرك الديزل ويبقى محرك الكهربائي يدور المولده ... 
السؤال هنا هو ؟ 
1- ما هو نوع المحرك الكهربائي
2-ما هو نوع محرك الديزل 
3-ماهي نوع المولده الكهربائيه. 
4-هل تستمر المولده في توليد الطاقه الكهربائيه من المحرك الكهربائى بدل من المحرك الاول .ويمكن الاستفاده منها 
كيف تكون طريقه الربط والتوافق بين المحرك الأول والثاني ؟ مع المولده الكهربائيه
هل الفكره صحيحة وهل تصلنا إلى توليد طاقه بدون حاجه إلى الوقود.؟
ومن لديه أي فكره مماثله أرجو منكم مساعدتنا في تحقيق ذالك.......... ومن الله التوفيق

وضحوا الفكرة بالرسم واكون لكم شاكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 فبراير 2007)

أخي الكريم الفكرة محيرة لكن بالنسبة لي أنا أأمن أن الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من عدم
والطريقة هذه تنافي النظرية

هناك عضو آخر شارك بموضوع محرك تلقائي الحركة أرجوا أن تراجع المشاركة وأن تتواصل معه
لفهم الفكرة

بالتوفيق







قاسم الكيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> احتاج إلى مساعدتكم , لديه فكره في عمل مولد للطاقة الكهربائيه ولو لقدره بسيطة مثل( 5kva)
> من محرك ديزل يدور المولده ومن بعد ما احصل على الطاقة الكهربائيه أغذي بها محرك كهربائي
> بدل محرك الديزل وبعد ذالك يتوقف محرك الديزل ويبقى محرك الكهربائي يدور المولده ...
> ...


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أبريل 2007)

لقد تمتعت جداً بالتجوال في أرجاء هذا المنتدى الفسيح ....
ولكنني استغربت بعض الظواهر التي لا تبتعد كثيراً عنها في المجمتمع العربي في كل أقطاره : 
1- الحماس الشديد في البداية الذي مايلبث أن يزول تدريجياً ( فقاعة )
2- الأسئلة المتكررة من الزملاء الذين لا يقرؤون جميع المشاركات والإجابات عنها .
3- الكثير من المعلومات المنقولة ، و غير المفهومة ، وكأن ليس لدينا عقول تفكر .
4- الانبهار بكل المنجزات الحضارية الغربية رغم أن معظمها كان منجزات إسلامية.****


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أبريل 2007)

الحمد لله ولا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أبريل 2007)

لقد تمتعت جداً بالتجوال في أرجاء هذا المنتدى الفسيح ....
ولكنني استغربت بعض الظواهر التي لا تبتعد كثيراً عنها في المجمتمع العربي في كل أقطاره : 
1- الحماس الشديد في البداية الذي مايلبث أن يزول تدريجياً ( فقاعة )
2- الأسئلة المتكررة من الزملاء الذين لا يقرؤون جميع المشاركات والإجابات عنها .
3- الكثير من المعلومات المنقولة ، و غير المفهومة ، وكأن ليس لدينا عقول تفكر .
4- الانبهار بكل المنجزات الحضارية الغربية رغم أن معظمها كان منجزات إسلامية.


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (19 أبريل 2007)

*الى الاخ شكرى محمد نورى*

للاجابة على سؤالك كم تحتاج من الخلايا الشمسية 
- اولا لازم تعرف كم واط القطعة الشمسة الواحدة التى اشتريتها وانت تقول 3 امبير 
اعتقد انو لازم تقرا المكتوب على الخلية انها تنتج ...... واط
وانه الامبير الواحد= 220 واط ولكى تحصل على 4 امبير 220واط x اربعة امبير= 880 واط من الخلايا 
وعموما الخلايا القطع الى عندك لااعتقد انها تزيد على 50 واط للقطعة الواحدة وعلمود هيج الشحن قليل يطلع عندك لانه علمود تحصل على 4 امبير لازم تدخل فى السستم 4امبير 
وحاليا اسعار الواط الواحد معروضة فى المنتدى 3.5 دولار للواط الواحد وهاية اسعار غالية كلش
بس اعتقد اكو عروض بسعر 1.5 دولار للواط حاليا بس وين.... اسف لااعرف:73: :7:


----------



## محمد my (21 أبريل 2007)

:12:جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه:12:


----------



## سنان محمود (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات جزاك الله عنا خيرا"


----------



## ossama (7 يوليو 2007)

السلا عليكم اخي العزيز بالنسبة الى موضوع العاكس فيمكننا رفع التوتر من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت بدون الحاجة الى محولة للتيار عن طريق ربط متسعتين مع البطارية بالتوازي وعنداتلتفريغ بالتوالي وييكون التحكم بالتخزين عن طريق دائرة الكترونية وان شاء الله اتيكم بالصور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 يوليو 2007)

الأخ اوسامة .

تحية طيبة .

نحن بأنتظارك بشرط ان تكون مجرّبة وعملية وفي حالة عدم حصولك على الصور بأمكانك ان ترسم مخطط مع توضيح سعة المتسعات مع الشكر .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 يوليو 2007)

الأخ محمد طارق محمد .

شكرأ جزيلا لمرورك وتعقيبك للموضوع برغم من مرور عام على نشره واشكرك لأذكائه لتكن اكثر فائدة

حيث كانت مبتدء في شان الطاقة الشمسية والحمد لله وبفضل قسم الطاقة البديلة والزملاء القائمين 

عليه اخصهم بالذكر صناعة المعمار ومحمد الكردي والأعضاء من خلال مشاركاتهم القيمّة انجزت

المهمة وبنجاح وساعدت الكثيرين من اصدقائي ومعارفي على انجازها .

جزاك الله خير جزاء .

البغدادي .


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الكريم شكري محمد نوري..تحيه طيبه
اخي الكريم .. الانفيرتر الذي تبحث عنه يجب ان يكون يعمل وفق الموجه الجيبيه اما غيره فيمكن 
ان يفقد بعض الامبير بدون حمل ... فقدان 5 امبير هذا قليل قياسا في العواكس الحاليه حيث ان ها تصل
الى فقدان 10 ... 
مع الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار كلما زادت قيمة ال Ups مثلا 1000 او 1200او 1500 زاد سحبه للتيار 
من المصدر البطاريه...
يمكنك استغلال دائرة الups الصيني الموجود في السوق حاليا لانها دائره مثاليه للعاكس ...

اود ان اوضح لك اخي الكريم ... ان اي عاكس يستخدم ترانسفورمر للاوت بت فان احتمالية الفقدان وارده به .. اما العاكس الذي لايستخدم المحوله فان الفقدان به مستحيل لاته يعمل وفق الموجه الجيبيه
كما اود ان ابين لكم بانه بامكانكم استخدام اي يو بي اس الذي نستخدمه مع الحاسبات مثلا استخدام Ups حجم 1000 وهي فكره بسيطه استعملتها انا الان وحاليا اعمل كحد ادنى اربعة ساعات ونصف 
باستخدام مصدر 12 فولت 120 امبير مع اضافة مروحه لتبديد الحراره داخل ال Ups ( فان).......
او 2 ( فان ) لضمان سلامة ال Ups لان الترانس صمم ليعمل على 10 دقيقه
اخي الكريم انا استغرب من البطاريه الموجوده لديك 1950 امبير ...هل لي اعرف معلومات عنها ان امكن.. هذه تكفيك تشغيل شهر وتشغل حتى بيت الجيران.............عين البارده...........
يمكنك استغلا ل دائرة الups الصيني الموجود في السوق حاليا لانها دائرة مثاليه للعاكس...
وانا لي تجربه طويله بهذا الموضوع لانك تدري بالكهرباء عندنا ...
مع خالص امنياتي ........:15: محمد ابو الحمزة البصـري :15:


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (19 يوليو 2007)

لاحقا لردي اعلاه ... اليو م وجدت بالسوق انفيرتر .. تايوان المنشى الاوت بت موجه جيبيه 
له ثلاثة فانات حجمه 1000 معدل الوت بت 4.5 املبير / ساعه سعره - 150 دولار .. نوعيته 
جيده جدا ....................... للايضاح فقط


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يوليو 2007)

الأخ محمد ابو الحمزة البصري .

تحية طيبة .

شكرا لمرورك وتعقبك للموضوع .

ارفع 0 من 1950 يبقى 195 خلل طباعي كنت دائما اريد ان اصحح الخطا انسى والعتب على الذاكرة

وبمناسبة ذكرها التمس من الأخوة المشرفين اجراء الازم .

ولي عودة للموضوع لا حقا .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يوليو 2007)

الأخ محمد ابو حمزة .

تقول انك استخدمت يو بي اس حجم1000 مع مصدر 12 فولط 120 امبير يعمل لديك 4 ساعات .

طيب يو بي اس لا يستطيع شحن هذه البطارية لانه مصمم لشحن 10 امبير او اكثر بقليل , ونحتاج في هذه الحالة الى شاحنة بطارية 12 امبير لشحنها اليس كذلك .

البغدادي .


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم 
نعم انا استخدمت شاحنه اضافيه 12 فولت 20 امبير .. واني اعطيتك حد ادنى اربع ساعات عندما يكون الشحن ليس متكامل بينما اذا تكامل الشحن واصبحت حالة اشباع فسيعطيك اليو بي اس 6 ساعه
مجربه من قبلي .. وحاليا كل ماذكرته لك يعمل معي وانا ابحث عن بديل للطاقه لكي اوفر شحن هذه البطاريه................ واوكد لك انني اشتريت يو بي اس الموجود حاليا في السوق ( صيني) وعملت له ماذكرته لك .. شكرا لك مره اخرى


----------



## mohammedfaik (19 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع ولكن لو نتباحث على المولد الالكتروني باستخدام ترانزسترات تربط بطريقة multi vibrator وتكون تغذيته بواسطة ic تولد on-of متاعاقبة بفترة زمنية ممكن تحديدها للحصول على الfrequency المطلوبة والخرج من جامع الترنزستريين يذهب الى محولة رافعة ذات تفرع وسطي من 12 الى 220v مثلا


----------



## mohammedfaik (19 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع ولكن لو نتباحث على المولد الالكتروني باستخدام ترانزسترات تربط بطريقة multi vibrator وتكون تغذيته بواسطة ic تولد on-of متاعاقبة بفترة زمنية ممكن تحديدها للحصول على الfrequency المطلوبة والخرج من جامع الترنزستريين يذهب الى محولة رافعة ذات تفرع وسطي من 12 الى 220v مثلا


----------



## mohammedfaik (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*Nohammedf66************

الشكل يمثل العاكس للفولتية المستمرة انتظر منكم الايضاحات بالنسبة الى الحصول على قدرة اكثر من 1000 واط:32:


----------



## mohammedfaik (20 سبتمبر 2007)

لدي موضوع اخر inverter dc to ac .؟............................. ارجو ان تنفعكم حصلت عليه بتصفحي على النت ..........:20:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد فايق على ردك المثمر ان شاء الله .

تسلم وما قصرت .

البغدادي


----------



## power eng (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير موضوع جميل


----------



## مهند المهداوي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*عودة الى البداية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
عزيزي الاخ محمد فايق
يبدو انك عدت بنا الى الصفحة الاولى من هذا الموضوع حين كنا نتباحث عن ايجاد طريقة جديدة ومجدية للعاكس وباي قدرة ممكنة وتستطيع ان تراجع بداية الموضوع , وكنا قد توصلنا حينها الى استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لغرض تعويض فقدان الطاقة في البطاريات او استخدام طاقة الرياح كما انني طرحت موضوع مناقشة ولم يتم التوسع به ولست ادري لماذا وهو استخدام محرك يعمل على البطاريات يقوم بتدوير راس التوليد ويت التحكم بسرعته بواسطة دائرة سيطرة الكترونية للحفاظ على كمية الطاقة الخارجة منها حيث يعمل هذا المحرك على تجهيزنا بموجة جيبية كاملة وبدون اي شوائب كما يحصل في العاكس الالكتروني وهكذا بالامكان ان تحصل على الطاقة الكهربائية بدون انقطاع لان المحرك الكهربائي ســوف يســتمر بالدوران حتى انقــطاع الطاقــة الكهربائية واعتقد ان راس توليد بقدرة (kv20)يكفي بيتا بكل احتياجاته من الطاقة, انتظر منك الرد مع الشكر


----------



## fuoad (29 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
مشكلة الانفيرتر هي 
1- الخسائر العالية لطاقة التي هي بحدود 25% من قيمة الطاقة الداخلة والسبب الرايسي لذلك هو محولة الرفع المستخدمة
2- عدم خروج موجة جيبية الموجة الخارجة اما مشوهة او موجة مربعة او منشارية 
يمكن علاج مشكلة الموجة باضافة فلاتر على الموجة الخارجة لتحويلها الى جيبية


----------



## احمد حمزه كاطع (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرأ لكم اخوتي نحن اخوانكم في العراق نحتاج الى افكاركم النيرى وشكرأ


----------



## رياض450 (8 فبراير 2008)

فكرة جيدة وارجو التوفيق فيها للجمبع


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ossama (29 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليك 
بالنسبة للعاكس الكهربائي اعتقد هذا الموقع ايفيدكم كثيرا
في فالموقع مخططات روعة لعاكسات كهربائية ذات كفائة عالية وبطرق سهلة وبسيطة ولا تحتاج الى تعتقيد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 فبراير 2008)

الموقع يطلب كلمة المرور لأجل التحميل .

اذكر لنا كلمة المرور من فضلك .

البغدادي


----------



## ossama (7 مارس 2008)

الى الاخ العزيز الموقع لبيع الملفات اي راسل الموقع لكيتشتري الملف وبعد ذلك سوف يرسلون اليك
كلمة السر وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك .

اذن الموقع غرضه الربح المادي لا لنشر العلم .

البغدادي


----------



## حماده000 (5 يونيو 2008)

*اريد الخارطه لهذا الانفيرتر لكى اعمله ممكن*



محمد ابو الحمزة قال:


> لاحقا لردي اعلاه ... اليو م وجدت بالسوق انفيرتر .. تايوان المنشى الاوت بت موجه جيبيه
> له ثلاثة فانات حجمه 1000 معدل الوت بت 4.5 املبير / ساعه سعره - 150 دولار .. نوعيته
> جيده جدا ....................... للايضاح فقط


السلام عليكم ...ممكن تساعدنى فى الحصول على خارطه للانفيرتر مع توضيح الموجود بها من قطع وكيفيه تجميعها لاننا باشد الحاجه اليه في بلدنا لان الكهرباء دايما بتقطع عندنا مع الشكر


----------



## حماده000 (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم... انا مبسوط جدا على هذه المجهودات الجباره التى وحدت الصفوف العربيه بالمعرفه والعلم وانا عاوز طلب منكم صغير ممكن بالنسبه لكم ولكن بالنسبه لى فهو فى بالغ الاهميه الا وهو كيف انشىء او كيف اعمل انفيرتر و بما يسمى بالعاكس ..مع الخارطه وتوضيح ما هى القطع المستخدمه وكيفيه انى احصل علي وات ما بين 500 الى 1000 وات مع الشكر


----------



## نور جابر (8 يونيو 2008)

اشكر جميع المشاركين في الموضوع واتمني ان يسع صدركم لما اقول .
لقد قراءت لاخ من الاخوه المشاركين بان ال(1 امبير ) = 220 وات وهذه معلومه ناقصه وللعلم يجب اولا 
1- معرفة قدرة الخليه المولده من حيث (فرق الجهد و شده التيار ) يعني الفولت والامبير يعني مثلا اذا كانت مواصفات الخليه12فولت و 10 امبير يعني ان قدرتها = 10*12 = ( 120 وات ) 
2-عندما نبحث عن محول او كونفرتر نبحث عن محول بهذه المواصفات حتي يكون البحث مثمر 
3-لكي نحول التيار المستمر (dc ) الي تيار متغير ( Ac ) لتشغيل الاجهزه المنزليه فانت تحتاج الي دائرة مذبذب تيار وهي موجوده في كتب الالكترونيات او بعض المواقع الخاصه بالالكترونيات 
4- اما اذا كنت تحتاج تحويل (ac ) الي (dc) فانت تحتاج الي محول رفع او خفض الجهد علي حسب مواصفات الدخل والخرج ثم بعد الرفع او الخفض مايزال الجهد متغير فيجب وضع دائرة توحيد الجهد وهي معروفه في السوق باسم البردج او توصيل اربع دايود متعاكسين لعمل قطبيه للتيار 
وانا اسف لاني لا املك رسومات توضيحيه لهذا الكلام ولكن الموضوع متوفر بالصور والشرح في اقسام الالكتورنيات


----------



## هدى احمد السوداني (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## nst1 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*ابسط دارة لتقطيع التيار ورفعه*

أخوتي في رواد المنتدى هذا نموذج الدارات البسيطة التي تعتمد نظام مراقبة الخرج لحالات تقطيع التيار
بغية الاستفادة منه في عملية رفع لمستوى أعلى وبالدرجة التي يتم اختيارها وفق عملية تحديد عدد لفات المحول
وهناك طرق طبعا غير ذلك كالتي هنا بالدارة استخدام محول Tr2 ذو حجم صغير لا يتعدى 200 ملي أمبير
هذا المحول يستقبل الفولت الذي تم تقطيعه من خلال الدارة حيث إن المحول Tr1 هو محول الحمل الذي سيقع عليه العبء ( أي إن الفولت الخارج من المحول tr1 يعاد إدخاله للمراقبة من خلال المحول Tr2 )
لاحظ إن القطب 1 من المجمع Ca3524 هو مدخل مراقبة الخرج وتتم داخل المجمع المكون أساسا لمثل هزة العمليات راجع بيانات المجمع المذكور من خلال الشبكة من خلال الشركة المصنعة غالبا ما يستخدم في قيادة التيار المراد مراقبته للأجهزة الدقيقة ومتوفر بالأسواق بأسماء تجارية متعددة ومستخدم في وحدات تغذية الكمبيوترات ذات الجودة


----------



## المهندس طالب البلو (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم عندي طريقه لتحويل 12 dc الى 220 v ac لاكني مش عارف ارفعها الى المنتى


----------



## أبو أسامة اليماني (7 فبراير 2009)

المهندس طالب البلو قال:


> السلام عليكم عندي طريقه لتحويل 12 dc الى 220 v ac لاكني مش عارف ارفعها الى المنتى


 
هل وجدت الطريقة ام لا ؟؟؟
​


----------



## bryar (12 فبراير 2009)

يمكن الأستفادة من جهاز UPS صغير خاص باجهزة الكومبيوتر ذات كفاءة 1500 وات وتحويلها مع بعض التعديل الى جهاز inventor


----------



## bachir13 (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هل المقصود هو : 
بطارية تعطي كهرباء لموتور كهربائي 12 فولت
الموتور الكهربائي نضع عليه دينمو 12 فولت ليغذي البطارية
بطارية -------- موتور كهربائي --------- دينمو --------- بطارية 

انا بصراحة افكر بهذا الموضوع من فترة لكي اصنع دراجة تسير بموتور كهربائي واضع بطارية لتغذي الموتور واضع دينمو أو أكثر على الموتور لأغذي البطارية 

ولكن أظن أن الفكرة لا تنجح لانه سوف نخسر الكثير من الطاقة بسبب كثرة القطع وايضا لان الدينمو سوف يبطئ حركة الموتور مما سوف يقلل دوران الموتور ويقلل من سرعة الدراجة وهكذا سوف يصبح انتاج الطاقة قليل 

سؤال لأهل الخبرة رجاء 
اريد صنع دراجة وزنها الاجمالي مع البطاريات والسائق 150 كيلو تقريبا واريد سرعتها القصوى 60 ك\س
هل يمكنني ان اركب موتور 12 ؟ ام 220 فولت ؟؟
ام اضع موتور 12 فولت وثم أضع محول من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت 
كم يجب ان تكون قوة الموتور بالاحصنة ؟؟
كم يستهلك طاقة ؟؟
كم يجب ان تكون قوة البطارية ؟؟ 
وما هو الدينمو المناسب ؟؟


----------



## ابودواهي (15 فبراير 2009)

:81: لدي عاكس تيار وضعت له بطارية60امبير اريد مقياس لمعرفة حالة الشحن للبطارية حتي احافظ عليها من مخاطر التفريغ الكلي فاي مقياس يناسبها


----------



## ابودواهي (17 فبراير 2009)

وين الرد على تساؤلي يامشرفين


----------



## الالكتروني (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ م.محمد الكردي .
> 
> شكرا للرد السريع .
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

طيب لو انا عايز خليه طاقه شمسيه تولد نفس القيم اللي بتقول عليها دي تكلفني اد ايه

عايز تولد 12 فولت 2 الي امبير يبقي كويس اوي


----------



## makkae (13 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا على المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## سيد نعيم (30 مايو 2009)

جميع الاسئلة من الممكن..الرد عليهاشكرا لتواصلكم


----------



## ابوخاري (31 مايو 2009)

اخوتــــي الكـــرام اطلـــب منكـــم موافتي بنسبة الفقــد فـــي العاكــس والبطاريـــات الشمسيــــة ولكـــم منــي جزيــل الشكــــر


----------



## اشرف ابوزنيد (31 مايو 2009)

يا حج انا عندي فكرة لعمل انفيرتر 3000 واط وما في شي صعب واقتصادي وممتاز واذا حابب اتواصل معي عل موبايل 00972598111620 طبعا المخططات من تصميمي وجربتها


----------



## أحمد طماس (3 يونيو 2009)

هذا ملف بوربوينت للـ ups


----------



## makkae (11 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين على الاختراعات البسيطة والى الامام


----------



## أحمد جواد مطشر (13 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكرجميع المشاركين بهذة الفكرة ولكن أين نجد محرك dcذات عزم عالي وللمشاركة بالموضوع هناك فكرة 
هل تعرفون ان محرك الثلاثي الاطوار اي الثري فيز أذا قام بالدوران بشكل ميكانيكي يمكن ان يولد اذا جعلت النقطة 
الصفرية ارضي اي السالب واي فيز مع مكثف 25mfفانة يولد الكهرباء بامبيرية علية تكفي لاانارة منزلك


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم..........


----------



## gsb (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهودات مباركة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## bachir13 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لمشروعي وهو عبارة عن دراجة كهربائية فأنا قد بدأت العمل بها ويلزمني بعض الوقت لانهائها 
الفكرة هي انني أحضرت موتور غسالة 200 وات 2.05 أمبير 220 فولت ( اخترته لانه متوفر عندي + ان موتور الغسالة اقوى نسبيا من غير موتورات ) وقد وضعت عليه قير تروس 6/1 وبعدها سوف بكرة صغيرة على الموتور وسوف يتم وصل الموتور بالبسكلات بواسطة جنزير يتم وصلها في الطرف الآخر على بكرة توضع على أكس الدعسات 
وطبعا تم اختيار دراجة هوائية مزودة بست سرعات خلفية و3 سرعات امامية لكي اتحكم بالسرعة والعزم 
وقد اشتريت بطارية 12 فولت 100 أمبير / ساعة + يو بي اس لتحويل الطاقة من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت 
الان انا ارسلت الموتور الى المخرطة لكي يقوم بوضع بكرة عليه ولكي اقوم ببعض التعديلات على الدراجة 
وانا بحاجة لبعض المساعدة منكم لو سمحتم بسرعة رجاء 
1- هل يمكن وضع دينامو موتوسيكل 12 فولت عدد 2 على الموتور لكي يشحن البطارية ؟ وكيف يتم وصلهم كهربائيا ؟
2- هل يمكن التحكم بسرعة الموتور الكهربائي بدون أن يتأثر الفولت ؟؟ مع الاعتبار انه يوجد حمل ثقيل على الموتور وأنا لا أريد ان ينقص العزم بل اريد تقليل السرعة


----------



## bachir13 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لمن سأل عن موتورات تعمل بتيار مستمر 12 او 24 او 36 فولت فهذا الموقع فيه الكثير من الموتورات مع مواصفاتهم وأسعارهم 

http://ar.tradekey.com/product_listall/uid/450573/gid/40700.htm
http://www.electricscooterparts.com/motors.html

وبالنسبة لنظرية نيوتن متر فأنا لم أفهمها جيدا لأنني لست مهندس بل هاوي واذا ممكن حد يشرحها لي رجاء مع أمثال , مثلا اذا : وزن 100 كيلو سرعة 40 ك/س أو وزن 140 سرعة 40 ك/س كم يجب ان تكون قوة الحصان وكم هي سرعة الموتور وكم عزمه وارجو منكم الشرح الوافي لهذه النظرية
سؤال ثاني : اي موتور افضل 220 فولت او 12 فولت ؟؟


----------



## alsherif66 (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد*



arch_hamada قال:


> لقد تمتعت جداً بالتجوال في أرجاء هذا المنتدى الفسيح ....
> ولكنني استغربت بعض الظواهر التي لا تبتعد كثيراً عنها في المجمتمع العربي في كل أقطاره :
> 1- الحماس الشديد في البداية الذي مايلبث أن يزول تدريجياً ( فقاعة )
> 2- الأسئلة المتكررة من الزملاء الذين لا يقرؤون جميع المشاركات والإجابات عنها .
> ...


مع احترامي الشديد للأخ ...ولكن عن اية منجزات اسلامية تتحدث ياأخي انت في الفقرتين1و2 كنت موضوعيا ....نحن لانعرف من المنجزات الإسلامية سوى عباس ابن فرناس الذي انتحر لأنه لم يكن مركب ذيل
والساعة الرملية -فهل هذه هي المعظم التي تقصدها ...انتهم ياحبيبي يسبرون اغوار الفضاء ويتحكمون بالأرض بكل بمحيطاتها وبحورها وسمائها وبرها ونستورد منهم من قنينة الماء والكولا حتى الطائرات والسفن والقاطرات والله لو اجمعوا على مقاطعتنا لعدنا للعصور الحجرية ...أظنك ستقول انهم لا يستطيعون الإستغناء عنا وعن بترولنا ومواردنا ...
احب ان اقول لك سلفا ان ذلك غير صحيح لأنهم يملكون البترول والغاز والموارد في اوطانهم ... لكنهم يدخرونها للمسقبل طالما هناك مجال لنهب ذلك من اوطان معظم ملوكه وأمرائه ورؤسائه غارقون في الملذات والمصالح الشخصية 
آسف للطرح لأن الموضوع كان البحث عن مصدر طاقة بديلة واينفرتر لأن الكهرباء في بلداننا تنقطع بموجب برنامج تقنين وهم احتفلوا منذ عشرين سنة بعدم انقطاع التيار لمدة قرن كامل
بالنسبة للهدر والضياع الحاصل في الدارات التي طبقها والتي اشتكى منها البعض اعتقد انها من المحول وطريقة وقانون اللف المتبعة ...عندي دارة محلية الصنع من تجميعي ...تعطي جهد 1500 واط وبدون حمل لا تستهلك شيئا يذكر والبطارية 160 امبير- سائل.. يعني بطارية سيارة - واشغل عليها جهاز كومبيوتر بشاشة 17 سي آر تي + لمبات فلورنسس عدد3+تلفزيون 14 مع الديش وتدوم 4 ساعات وهي تعمل عندي منذ سنوات 
ترانزستورات الخرج 2n3055...rca عدد 8 بكل جناح ...صدقوني الضياع يكون في عدد لفات وقطر السلك بالمحول وهذه عن تجربة


----------



## ساجد3 (19 فبراير 2010)

*أشكرجميع المشاركين بهذة الفكرة ولكن أين نجد محرك dcذات عزم عالي وللمشاركة بالموضوع هناك فكرة 
هل تعرفون ان محرك الثلاثي الاطوار اي الثري فيز أذا قام بالدوران بشكل ميكانيكي يمكن ان يولد اذا جعلت النقطة 
الصفرية ارضي اي السالب واي فيز مع مكثف 25mfفانة يولد الكهرباء بامبيرية علية تكفي لاانارة منزلك*


هل يمكن اعطائنا شرح تفصيلي حول الموضوع ؟؟؟​


----------



## عبد العزيز600 (25 فبراير 2010)

ممكن حد يقول لي اين اجد المنظمات الخاصة بالالواح الشمسية


----------



## اينشتاين71 (27 فبراير 2010)

للتأكيد على كلام زميلي يمكن زيارة الموقع العلمي www.free-energy-info.com


----------



## شريقو (28 فبراير 2010)

انا عندي جهاز ترنس او شاحن بطاريات بس امبير تبعو واطي 3 امبير انا محتاج اعلي قيمة امبير فكيف يمكنيي انا اعلي قيمة امبير الي 40 او 50 علي نفس شاحن وما هي لاوزم


----------



## اينشتاين71 (1 مارس 2010)

*inverter 500W to as you like*

عزيزي المهتم , اقدم لك دائرة لتحويل 12 فولت الى 220 فولت لغاية 500 واط , اذا اردت ان تريد القدرة يتم زيادة عدد الترانزستورات البور 2n3055 و تكبير حجم المحول ذو الوصاة المنتصفة ليحمل أمبير حسب الحاجة .

this type of inverters not full wave or simiwave , and could used to drive resistive loads , full wave type more advanced and more complicated because it used D/A converters and PWM curcits also power MOS fet transistors , but this one will be good as a start happy project
Best Regards


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (11 مارس 2010)

*علوم الإسلام الدفينة - فلم فيديو*



alsherif66 قال:


> مع احترامي الشديد للأخ ...ولكن عن اية منجزات اسلامية تتحدث ياأخي


 
اخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته

اتفهم غضبك حول هذا الموضوع واعلم ان واقعنا المؤسف هو ما دعاك لقول هذا

واني ارى فيك ان شاء الله غيرة وحمية على هذا الدين

اخي الكريم ان ما حصل لنا بسبب ابتعادنا عن ديننا حتى اصبحنا اذلة نستجدي عطف الأمم الأخرى

ولكن لماذا نظلم اجدادنا وما انجزوه من اختراعات وابتكارات عندما كانوا مسلمين ملتزمين وسادة

الدنيا وحتى الأمم الأخرى تشهد لهم ذلك

اليك اخي الكريم تقرير فيديو من تلفزيون الماني يشرح كيف تطورت اوربا على ايدي المسلمين

بعد ان كانت غارقة في عصور الظلام اللتي فرضتها كنائسهم عليهم

اسم التقرير _علوم الإسلام الدفينة_ وهو متكون من 6 اجزاء اليك رابط الجزء الأول

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD0HEFtCKRA

ارجوا ان تستمتع بما قدمه اجدادنا العظام وان تفخر بذلك 

والآن يأتي دورك ودوري ودور كل الزملاء الكرام لتغيير واقعنا المؤسف عبر تمسكنا بكتاب الله 

عز وجل وعبر الإسهام بكل ما لدينا من قوة في تطور امتنا الإسلامية

بالمناسبة العاكسة التي تتكلم عنها اعتقد انها كانت من اوائل النماذج التي انتشرت 

في الأسواق العراقية بعد ان ساءت حالة الكهرباء وعندي نموذج قريب منها في المرفقات

وهي مقتبسة من كتاب موسوعة الدوائر الإلكترونية ومكونة من ستة اجزاء ضخمة

للمؤلف رودولف كراف متوفرة عندي لمن احب على شكل بي دي اف

واؤكد على كلامك ان السبب في ضياع الطاقة هو المحول الكهربائي نفسه فكلما كان منتظما

كلما كان اقل ضياعا كذلك يجب تبريد كلا المحول والترانسستورات تبريدا جيدا عبر اضافة عدة مراوح

صغيرة من اجل تقليل ضياع الطاقة بسبب الحرارة

ارجوا من الإخوة الكرام تقييم الموضوع ان كان جيدا :56:

تحياتي والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## د حسين (11 مارس 2010)

*ملاحظات عملية حول الانفرتر*

جمييع المعلومات التي وردت في المشاركات صحيحة وجيدة ولكن أستطيع ان أضيف بعض الملاحظات العملية :
1- مجموعة ترانزستورات الاستطاعة تجمع على التفرع بمجموعتين متناظرتين بالعدد المناسب بحيث يكون لكل مئة واط ترانزستورين من نوع 2ن3055 .
2 - محول رفع الجهد يجب ان يكون من مرتبة 50 أمبير فما فوق مزدوج (موجة كاملة ) .وبشكل تقريبي يجب ان تتوقع وزن المحول اللازم ل 500 واط بحدود 10 كغ .
3- ان المخططات التي وردت بالمشاركات صحيحة ولكن ينقصها أمران الأول انها لاتعطي 50 هيرتز بدقة وثانيا لايوجد فيها حماية ضد زيادة الحمل الخارجي حيث أن اي حمل زائد أو قصر في دارة الخرج سيؤدي الى عطب ترانزستورات الاستطاعة وعددها عشرة في حال 500 واط وكلفتها نصف قيمة الانفرتر كاملا .. من أجل ذلك يوجد نوع واحد بالاسواق فيه هاتين الميزتين (معايرة الهيرتز ويتم الفصل الكترونيا من دارة المذبذب حين يحدث الحمل الزائد قبل تخريب الترانزستورات ).
4- ظهرت اخيرا في الأسواق انفرترات تستخدم ترانزستورات من نوع فيت ومجموعتين متعاكستين وبالتالي يكون الابتدائي في المحول ملف واحد بدون وصلة منتصف مما يقلل حجم ووزن المحول .
اتمنى ان اكون ساهمت بالمعرفة وشكرا.


----------



## mando5060 (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فارس بن جمعه (22 أبريل 2010)

لا تنسو شىءا مهما هو
الطاقه لا تفنى او تستحدث من عدم بمعنى
اذا فرضنا ان القدره المطلوبه =100 وات هذا يعنى ان الداخل = 100وات+الوات الضائع
مثلا لانتاج جهد 220 فولت 1 امبير ==بطاريه24فولت 10 امبير لمزيد ارجوا التواصل


----------



## alhazeen (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالى وبركاته بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاه والسلام علئ اشرف خلق الله محمد الصادق الامين اما بعد اولا انا اسف جدا للدخول بدون استأذان
لانى لقيت ان دى الطريقة اللى ممكن اوصلك لان الموضوع والله العظيم من جد ومثل ماستفدت انا لازم انتم اخواني حابب اقدم لكم موضوع 
قيم وفائده من وراه الموضوع هو الربح من الانترنت انا عارف ان الان اي واحد بيسمع الموضوع يخطر بباله انه نصب صحيح ان معضم الشركات الاعلانيه نصابه لاكن 
حاول انك تكمل الموضوع وبعدين احكم الربح هي شركات بتعطي فلوس مقابل اعلانات تضغط عليها وحابب اجيب لكم شركه صادقه حولت لي انا شخصين ولله 
والذي لا اله الاهو والذي رفع السماء بغير عمد اني ربحت من الشركه فلوس وحولت لي بلفعل الئ حسابي البنكي هذا الشركه هيا جاجاباكس
(( http://gagabux.com/register.php/alhazeen.html))
وحدها الادنئ 2 دولار بس قبل ماتسجل لازم تشترك وتسجل لك حساب خاص بالبنك عشان تقدر تحول الفلوس عن طريقه وهذا هو البنك
https://www.alertpay.com/?V2eOj9vC9DmnNI4xs1WR/g== 
بعد ماتسجل بالبنك اشترك بالشركه الربحيه ولله العظيم اني مااكذب اني ربحت حقيقيا بس عندما توصلها للحد الادنئ وتحول بالفلوس لازم تنتضر 
45 يوم علئ بال مايحولها ان كنت ولله احسب انها نصابه لاكن فجئه لقيت الفلوس اتحولت صحيح انها قليل لاكن لو تريد ترفع الفلوس شويه يعتمد علئ اجتهادك
لما تشترك بالشركه الشركه تجيب لك ريفر وانت اعلن بهذا الموضوع بين اصحابك وكل شخص يسجل عن طريقك عن طريق الريفر الخاص بك بتربح اكثر
وهذا شركات لها مصداقيه نف س الي ربحت منها
http://angelbux.com/?r=alhazeen 5

http://www.neobux.com/?r=alhazeen

http://bux.to/?r=alhazeene
6"http://10bux.net/advertise.php?ref=alhazeen 

7"http://www.clicksia.com/index.php?ref=alhazeen
http://bux3.com/?r=alhazeen 9

http://www.ptc50.com/index.php?ref=alhazeen 11


6" http://www.ptcsense.com/index.php?ref=alhazeen
7" http://www.ptcwallet.com/index.php?ref=alhazeen
وهذا اصدق الشركات انا الي ربحت منها شخصيا الاولئ gaga
والباقي صاحبي ربح منها بس الموضوع لازم يريد لصبر 
ولاتحسب نصب وهذا ايميلي لو تريد تتاكد [email protected]
وهذا رقم جوالي 00967700495791
وانا مابعطيك رقم الجوال الا وانا واثق من كلامي 
ملاحظه عندما تسجل بالشركات لو شوفت بخانه الريفيرات مافي اسم alhazeen ياليت تسجله محل الريفر وارجو من الله اني قد وفقت لانقل لكم 
الموضوع ولو مافهمت الموضوع حاول تبحث عن الربح بمنتديات الربح ولاتنسئ تسجل من خلالي ارجوك
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير اخوكم في الله وليد جمال سالم احمد الاجدع
اخوتي ولو مافهمتون الموضوع ادخل ع جوجل واكتب الربح المجاني من الانترنت واطلع ع الموضوع بس بالله عليك سجل من الريفر الي فوق


----------



## عاشق الطير (18 يونيو 2010)

أنا أرغب في شراء واحد لمنزلي لأن الكهرباء أجري وراهم سنة وكل يوم يطلعون بعذر 

فكيف أجده ...وأنا محتاج أن أسكن وأسلم الشقة المستأجرة 

أرجو ممن يرد علي أن يرسل رسالة 

شاكر ومقدر للجميع


----------



## اينشتاين71 (19 يونيو 2010)

*250 to 5000 watt inverter*

Dear Sir ,
reference is made to your needs please find the following diagram of inverter using PWM to i hope you will enjoy it 
regards


----------



## ابراهيم الجوالي (16 يوليو 2010)

*شكر*

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## khalidalmusawi (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكل الاخوة المهتمين بالموضوع لدينا في العراق جهاز (عاكس الديار) مزود ببطارية سيارة 12فولت بامكانك طبعا زيادة عدد البطاريات بربطها على التوازي يحول الجهاز تيار البطارية منdc الىac 220فولت ويتم شحن البطارية عند اشتغال التيار الكهربائي الخط الوطني للبيت بواسطة شاحنة dc .


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالكم اخوتي والأفاضل 

موضوع رائع جدا ولكن هناك عيب خطير

بعض الإخوة يطرح أفكار بدون استناد لمعلومات فنية وعلميه ولمجرد تخيل في رأسه مما يضيع على الاخوة الآخرين الوقت في مناقشات دون جدوى

فكرة المحرك الذي يدير مولد فكرة خطأ 100% فنحن نعاني من فقد في المحول الخاص بجهاز المغير الداخلي لننتقل إلى فكره أكثر فقدا 

المحرك سنفقد بداخلة كمية كبيرة من الطاقة لتدويره وسترتفع درجة حرارته أيضا هذا اولا 

وأيضا نحتاج محرك ذو عزم عالى جدا ليدير المولد 

الهدف الذي يجب ان نسعى ورائه هو تقليل مراحل التحويل وتقليل الفقد ومراعاة خفة الوزن وتوفير البطاريات لتعمل أكبر وقت ممكن وتقليل الفقد الحراري وتحسين الأداء بصفة عامه وهذا لن يتأتى إلى بعدة نقاط رئيسيه

1- استخدام دوائر أكثر تعقيدا من الناحية الإلكترونية لحل مشكلة رئيسية وهي شكل موجة التيار الذي تعمل عليه الدائرة فجميع الدوائر التي طرحها الاخوة سابقا تعمل على موجة مربعة الشكل وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي في ارتفاع معدل الفقد بدون حمل وايضا ارتفاع درجة الحرارة
2- استخدام شكل الموجة الجيبية النقية او استخدام الموجة الجيبية المركبة او المعدلة وهي عبارة موجة مربعة تم تحينها وتقريبها من شكل الموجة الجيبية 
3- أما الاقتراح الثالث فهو القنبلة والهدية التي اهديها لكم في العيد المبارك وهي

استخدام محولات القلب الدائري (التورويد كور) Toroid وهذا شق واحد وله تحسين آخر وهي 
استخدام محولات القلب الدائري المصنعة من مسحوق الحديد الكربوني الفيرايت (ferrite toroid core transformer)

الخلاصة 

إن أفضل الحلول هي استخدام دوائر لتوليد تردد عالي جدا على شكل موجة مربعة ذات تردد عالي ثم تعديل هذه النبضات تعديلا اتساعيا وتكيبها على حامل بتردد 50 او 60 ذبذبه ثم اخذ الموجة المركبة لناتجة وهي على شكل نبضات مربعة مختلفة الاتساع بحيث يكون الانفلوب الخاص بها او الاطار الخارجي لها شبيه بالموجة الجيبية وادخال هذه الموجة بعد رفع التيار الخاص بها عن طريق مكبرات التيار ثم ندخلها على محول ذو قلب دائري مصنوع من مادة الفيرايت

ونأخذ الخرج منه ونقوم بفلترته عن طريق دوائر التوحيد والفلترة لنحصل على موجة جيبية بنسبة عالية من التشابه مع الموجة الجيبية الحقيقية

وهناك دوائر تعتمد على وحدات الميكرو كنترولر مثل البي آي سي PIC أيضا AVR

سيتبادر إلى الأذهان لماذا كل هذه اللفة والاجابة للإستفادة من خواص المحولات الفيرايت ومنها

ارتفاع القدرة جدا جدا عن محولات القلب الحديدي
قلة الوزن الملحوظة جدا وصغر حجم الدائرة
قلة الفقد الذي يقترب من الانعدام وارتفاع كفائة المغير ارتفاعا ملحوظا جدا عن ذو المحول الحديدي
استخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة وتطوير الفكر والخروج من النطاق التقليدي لهذا النوع من الأجهزة
انخفاض الحرارة عن الدوائر التقليدية 

ومن المواقع التي وجدت عليها معلومات جيدة حول هذا الموضوع هذا الموقع وفيه معلومان عن الخلايا الشمسية وشحن البطاريات ودوائر مغير التيار بجميع انواعها ومميزاتها وعيبها

http://www.freesunpower.com/inverters.php#Top

أرجوا لكم الفائدة جميعا 

محبكم في الله 

طارق بلال


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه بعض مميزات المادة التي حدثتكم عنها 


Designed for high current, low voltage applications
Ideal for latest generation of low voltage microprocessors
Toroid core offers compact size, minimum EMI
The parts listed below are using Iron Powder cores.
Lower loss MPP, High Flux, Sendust/KoolMu cores are also available


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 سبتمبر 2010)

What are toroids?
These come in two types. Powdered Iron or Ferrites. Both introduce permeability, that means an increased inductance for a given number of turns. Toroids look exactly like doughnuts and come in various diameters, thicknesses, permeabilities and types depending upon the frequency range of interest. Note the correct spelling, not torroids
Some of the advantages of toroids are:
1. High inductance for the physical space occupied.
2. No interaction or coupling with adjacent components (unlike air wound and other inductors).
3. Various permeabilities are available.
4. Exceptional Q values when wound correctly and optimum core and windings selected.
5. Wide range of diameters and thicknesses.
6. Relatively low cost
7. Often simple to mount or secure mechanically.
Some of the disadvantages of toroids are:
1. Nearly impossible to introduce variable tuning of the inductance.
2. Subject to some thermal drift. 

Fig 1. - Toroid Core
A typically popular type is made available by Micrometals and a representative example is the T50-2. This core is lacquered red (so you know the type) and has the following main properties.
Being T50 it's outside diameter is 0.5", the ID is 0.3" and the thickness is 0.19"
The permeabilities or in this case AL factors i.e. ( inductance per 100 turns2 ) are:
TYPE COLOR AL Freq. Range
T50-26 Yel-Wh 320uH power freq. 
T50-3 Gray 175 50 Khz to 500 Khz


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.micrometals.com/index.html


----------



## منهالي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## رؤى9 (11 يناير 2011)

*سؤال هام*

*السلام عليكم*
*أخي العزيز أرجو أن تساعدني في معرفة كيفية تشغيل المحرك الحثي الأحادي الطور على الانفرتر وماهي المشاكل الحاصلة *
*في المحرك من جراء هذا التشغيل والناتجة بسبب الموجة غير الجيبية*
*الخارجة من الانفرتر وما الاعطال التي تحصل في المحرك بسبب الموجة غير الجيبية *

*ولك جزيل الشكر وفائق التقدير*

*اخوكم أبن البصرة*


----------



## رؤى9 (11 يناير 2011)

*أحتاج مساعدة*

*السلام عليكم*
*أخي العزيز أرجو أن تساعدني في معرفة كيفية تشغيل المحرك الحثي الأحادي الطور على الانفرتر وماهي المشاكل الحاصلة *
*في المحرك من جراء هذا التشغيل والناتجة بسبب الموجة غير الجيبية*
*الخارجة من الانفرتر وما الاعطال التي تحصل في المحرك بسبب الموجة غير الجيبية *​ 
*ولك جزيل الشكر وفائق التقدير*​ 
*اخوكم أبن البصرة*​


----------



## رؤى9 (11 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*
*أخي العزيز أرجو أن تساعدني في معرفة كيفية تشغيل المحرك الحثي الأحادي الطور على الانفرتر وماهي المشاكل الحاصلة *
*في المحرك من جراء هذا التشغيل والناتجة بسبب الموجة غير الجيبية*
*الخارجة من الانفرتر وما الاعطال التي تحصل في المحرك بسبب الموجة غير الجيبية *

*ولك جزيل الشكر وفائق التقدير*

*اخوك أبن البصرة*


----------



## رؤى9 (12 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*
*أخي العزيز أرجو أن تساعدني في معرفة كيفية تشغيل المحرك الحثي الأحادي الطور على الانفرتر وماهي المشاكل الحاصلة *
*في المحرك من جراء هذا التشغيل والناتجة بسبب الموجة غير الجيبية*
*الخارجة من الانفرتر وما الاعطال التي تحصل في المحرك بسبب الموجة غير الجيبية *​ 
*ولك جزيل الشكر وفائق التقدير*​ 
*اخوكم أبن البصرة*​


----------



## رؤى9 (30 يناير 2011)

*help me*

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز أرجو أن تساعدني في معرفة كيفية تشغيل المحرك الحثي الأحادي الطور على الانفرتر وماهي المشاكل الحاصلة 
في المحرك من جراء هذا التشغيل والناتجة بسبب الموجة غير الجيبية
الخارجة من الانفرتر وما الاعطال التي تحصل في المحرك بسبب الموجة غير الجيبية 

ولكم جزيل الشكر وفائق التقدير

اخوكم أبن البصرة


----------



## رؤى9 (30 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز أرجو أن تساعدني في معرفة كيفية تشغيل المحرك الحثي الأحادي الطور على الانفرتر وماهي المشاكل الحاصلة 
في المحرك من جراء هذا التشغيل والناتجة بسبب الموجة غير الجيبية
الخارجة من الانفرتر وما الاعطال التي تحصل في المحرك بسبب الموجة غير الجيبية 

ولك جزيل الشكر وفائق التقدير

اخوكم أبن البصرة


----------



## البيئة الخضراء (31 يناير 2011)

من قال ان اخراج العاكس يكون مشوه؟ بالعكس يمكن ان نجعله انقى موجة جيبية بل ونستطيع ان نفلتره من اي هارمونيك مما يعطي 220 فولت خالصة, اما اقتراح المحرك مع المولد فهو عملي بظرف خاص لكنه ليس منطقيا بالظرف العادي الذي يستوجب تركيب عاكس نتحكم بكل تفاصيل اخراجه, واعرف ان الرد مختصر لكن ساتواصل مع اي استفسار باذن الله


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## رؤى9 (17 فبراير 2011)

شكراَ جزيلاَ عيني بس علوا تساعدني دائماَ وتجاوب على أسئلتي لأن عندي بحث في هذا الموضوع والبحث صعب وما أتصور نستطيع جعل موجة خرج العاكسة بشكل جيبي تماماَ لأن أحنا إهنا بالبصرة مجربيها وعادة تصير أعطال بالمحرك بس شنو هي؟؟؟وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## احمد رمزي1 (6 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم يمكن التفضل و تزويدي بمخطط الدائرة


----------



## هاتف ريسان (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا اخوان


----------



## صوت الجزيرة (13 أبريل 2011)

ماقصروا الاخوان معك


----------



## ثابت الطائي (23 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته فكرة ربط محرك على داينمو 12v وشحن البطاريه من خلال الداينمو ثم ربط العاكسه على البطاؤدريه للحصول على تيار متناوب هيه فكره نضريا صحيحه بنسبة 75% ولكن ستحتاج الى محرك يار متناوب احادي الطور سنكر ذا قدره عاليه واستهلاك قليل للتيار لتحافظ على نسبت الدوران الصحيحه وهيه 1500rpm وبلتوفيق اخي العزيز


----------



## ثابت الطائي (23 يوليو 2011)

رؤى9 قال:


> شكراَ جزيلاَ عيني بس علوا تساعدني دائماَ وتجاوب على أسئلتي لأن عندي بحث في هذا الموضوع والبحث صعب وما أتصور نستطيع جعل موجة خرج العاكسة بشكل جيبي تماماَ لأن أحنا إهنا بالبصرة مجربيها وعادة تصير أعطال بالمحرك بس شنو هي؟؟؟وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


 
السلام عليكم يمكن ربط محرك حثي احادي الطور ولكن بعد العاكسه والاسلم ان يكون المحول خالي من العيوب المصنعيه والتيارات الاعصاريه وكلما كانت نقاوة سلك النحاس جيدة الكفائه والموجه الجيبه تكون انقى ارجو ان اكون قد افدت واني بخدمة الطيبين اغاتي


----------



## Kwildy (28 يوليو 2011)

أريد طريقة لتشغيل جهاز الكمبيوتر بالطاقة الشمسية أو طاقة الرياح دون الحاجة إلى شركة الكهرباء 
هل هناك منظومة 220 v و 1000 وات جاهزة و رخيصة


----------



## جوادالخزاعي (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ ابو حمزة معلوماتك كلش جيدة بس حبيت اعرف شلون اربط ال upsواحولة الى عاكس ممكن المخطط وياريت ابشكل واضح وبسيط واكون شاكر الك


----------



## yousseftv (29 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4l1bzRrSd4
voire ce lien


----------



## حمدمصطفى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوتي ممكن شرح مفصل لعمل وصناعة عاكس 6 امبير مع مخطط واضح للقيم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## snoopyrem (27 ديسمبر 2011)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## thysdrus (3 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
اردت المشاركة في هذا الموضوع بعرض رابط الكونفرتر العالي الدقة والموجود بعدة معدلات طاقة ( من 350 وات الى غاية 12000 وات) وسعره يتراوح بين( من 34 اورو الى غاية 750 اورو) اي ( من 60دولار الى غاية 1500 دولار)
يعني اذا كان لديك موتور يستهلك 1000 وات فيلزمك 2000 وات عند بداية تشغيله ( starting current) وهو يشتغل على باطرية 12 فولت وهذه خاصية مثلا كونفرتر 1500 وات ويمكن ان يعطينا 3000 وات عند الذروة:
المواصفات :

-- تقييمه الطاقة : 1500W
-- الحد الأقصى للطاقة الذروة : 3000W
-- المدخلات الجهد : 12V
-- الجهد الناتج : 220 240VAC 50 هرتز
-- عرض رقمي على الجبهة : تدل على انتاج الطاقة في واط ، عند مستوى البطارية الخامس
-- نوع إشارة : اسم المستخدم الجيوب الأنفية
-- أخذ NF الجبهة (الفرنسية قياسي)
-- إخراج محمية ضد دوائر قصيرة
-- إنذار البطارية منخفض : 11V + / -- 0.5 V
-- الحماية الحرارية
-- التهوية الثلاثي التي يسيطر عليها جهاز استشعار درجة الحرارة
-- كفاءة> 90 ٪
-- فقدان امدادات التيار الكهربائي : 15.5 V + / -- 1V
-- فقدان إمدادات الطاقة : 10V + / -- 0.5 V
-- عرض LCD لوحة الجبهة : يتيح لك التحكم في الاستهلاك الحالي أو الجهد البطارية
-- لا الحمل أقل من 0.4 ألف
-- الأبعاد : 29.5 سم x 26 سم x 8.8 سم
-- الوزن : 5 كجم
وهذه المواصفات باللغة الفرنسية للذي يفهم اللغة الفرنسية:
Caractéristiques techniques :

- Puissance nominale : 1500W
- Puissance maxi en crête : 3000W
- Tension d‘entrée: 12V
- Tension de sortie: 220-240Vac 50 Hz
- Affichage digital en façade: indique la puissance fournie en W, où le niveau batterie en V
- Type de signal: Pseudo sinus
- 1 Prise en façade NF ( Norme Française )
- Sortie protégée contre les courts-circuits
- Alarme batterie niveau bas: 11V +/- 0,5V
- Protection thermique
- Triple ventilation pilotée par une sonde de température
- Rendement > 90%
- Coupure de surtension d‘alimentation: 15,5V +/- 1V
- Coupure de sous tension d‘alimentation: 10V +/- 0,5V
- Afficheur LCD en Façade : Permet de controler la consommation instantanée ou la tension batterie
- Consommation à vide inférieure à 0,4 A
- Dimensions: 29,5 cm x 26 cm x 8,8 cm
- Poids: 5 Kg
وهذا هو رابط الكونفرتر ولكن الموقع باللغة الفرنسية وفيه الصور والمواصفات:


----------



## thysdrus (3 يناير 2012)

وهناك أنواع من الكونفرتر التي تستطيع بواسطتها الى جانب الحصول على 220 فولت من 12 فولت من الباطرية وايضا شحن هذه الباطرية من هذا الكونفرتر نفسه دون الحاجة لشاحن للباطرية وهذه خاصيته باللغة الأنجليزية:

Specifications:

- Rated power: 2300W
- Maximum Peak Power: 4600W
- Input voltage: 12V
- Output voltage: 220-240Vac 50 Hz
- Type of signal: Username sinus
- Taking a front Universal
- Output protected against short circuits
- Low battery alarm: 11V + / - 0.5 V
- Thermal protection
- Ventilation driven by a temperature sensor
- Efficiency> 90%
- Loss of supply voltage: 15.5 V + / - 1V
- Loss of power supply: 10V + / - 0.5 V

- Charger 30A (manual or automatic)
- 3 Modes of charge
- Charging cycle into three phases fully automatic (Gross Charge: main charge up to 80% Absorption: full load up to virtually 100%, and pulse: pulse maintenance mode, the charge varies between 95% and 100 %.
وهذه خاصيته باللغة الفرنسية للذي يفهم الفرنسية:

Caractéristiques techniques :

- Puissance nominale : 2300W
- Puissance maxi en crête : 4600W
- Tension d‘entrée: 12V
- Tension de sortie: 220-240Vac 50 Hz
- Type de signal: Pseudo sinus
- 1 Prise en façade Universelle 
- Sortie protégée contre les courts-circuits
- Alarme batterie niveau bas: 11V +/- 0,5V
- Protection thermique
- Ventilation pilotée par une sonde de température
- Rendement > 90%
- Coupure de surtension d‘alimentation: 15,5V +/- 1V
- Coupure de sous tension d‘alimentation: 10V +/- 0,5V

- Chargeur 30A ( Manuel ou automatique )
- 3 Modes de charge
- Cycle de charge en trois phases entièrement automatiques ( Charge Brut: charge principale jusqu‘à 80%, Absorption: charge complète jusqu‘à quasi 100%, et Impulsion: mode d‘entretien par impulsions, la charge varie entre 95% et 100% .
وكما لاحظتم الشحن يصل إلى 30 امبير ويصل الشحن إلى نسبة 100 بالمائة
أنا في الحقيقة لم اجربه اما حسب البيانات فهو من الطراز العالي
وهذا الرابط للدخول إلى الموقع لمزيد التحقق ومشاهدة الصور...

Lwww.solardeal.fr/convertisseur_chargeur_12v.htmL


----------



## thysdrus (3 يناير 2012)

الخلاصة:
الأخ المهندس محمد الكردي الصورة توضحت الآن والجهاز موجود في السوق الأوروبية وفي فرنسا بالذات ولا حاجة لنا لموتور 12 فولت او موتور 220 فولت ولا دارات ولا محولات ولا مكثفات ولا ترنزيستور .....
المثال واضح وجلي : باطرية 12 فولت مع الكونفرتر الشاحن ( 30انمبير من الشحن كافية وكافية جدا) تعطينا 220 فولت بطاقة من 350 إلى 6000 وات ( وهذه الأخيرة 6000 وات كافية لتشغيل 3 منازل مع بعضها البعض إذ إعتبرنا استهلاك المنزل الواحد 2000 وات) والمطلوب دخول هذه الاآلات الى أسواقنا العربية والإسلامية للحصول على الكهرباء المجانية والنظيفة وحتى سعرها فهو في حدود 1200 دولار وهو معقول جدا


----------



## azzam-d (14 يناير 2012)

كل الشكر يا اساتذة


----------



## hady habib (14 يناير 2012)

اعتقد ان ممكن تستخدم Stirling Engine هيكون افضل
رابط للتوضيح:
http://www.howstuffworks.com/stirling-engine.htm


----------



## dr_hany0 (24 يناير 2012)

"E=thysdrus;2521477]وهناك أنواع من الكونفرتر التي تستطيع بواسطتها الى جانب الحصول على 220 فولت من 12 فولت من الباطرية وايضا شحن هذه الباطرية من هذا الكونفرتر نفسه دون الحاجة لشاحن للباطرية وهذه خاصيته باللغة الأنجليزية:


"
هل تعرف احد جربه حقيقة 
ليخبرنا بمدي اداؤه


----------



## hussien95 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

للتوضيح أخي الكريم محركات ستيرلينغ غير عملية فقدراتها صغيرة نسبيا وأسعارها مرتفعة جدا


----------

